# Costa Rica Travel Guides



## riverdees05 (Apr 10, 2009)

What are the best travel guides for Costa Rica?  We have an exchange there in April 2010.


----------



## eal (Apr 11, 2009)

While there are several good guides to Costa Rica on the market, we have found Fodor's to be the most useful, and always take the current version along when we travel there.  

Fodor's Costa Rica Guide 2009 is available from amazon.com for $13.57 currently.

Enjoy!


----------



## applegirl (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't forget the  Costa Rica forums on Tripadvisor.com

They can be very helpful when planning a trip!  You can ask very specific questions and get your answers.

Janna


----------



## matyseto (May 23, 2009)

*Trade*

Good evening,

Which resort did you trade into?  Which exchange company did you use II or RCI?  And lastly, was it difficult to trade into?  Thanks in advance!

Danny


----------



## riverdees05 (May 24, 2009)

*Taranova - Villas Palmas*

RCI

TARANOVA - VILLAS PALMAS 
San Jose La Uruca, Costa Rica

200 Metros Este 
100 Metros Sur del Hotel Irazu 549 
220-2528 

Resort ID 2758 
Check-In Date 04/04/2010 
Unit Type 3 Bedrooms 
Max Occ / Privacy 8/8 
Kitchen Full 


Used a 2 Bedroom Foxwood Townhouse 10/08/2018 Week in a FD unit.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 24, 2009)

Also, don't forget Debbie's Caribbean Resort Reviews

http://www.debbiescaribbeanresortreviews.com/costarica/costarica.html


Richard


----------

